# started cyclong



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

got about 30% of cycled water from the previous owner the rest is not cycled, using his filter for filtration
also his rock, ornaments and plants,
first time doing this so need some tips
i am about to go buy a tester to see what my levels are


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

You had the filter out of the water for 3 hours so its safe to say that the beneficial bacteria is gone. Here is a article to help u understand the cycling process. http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=18. You will need to test Ammonia, nitrate, and nitrites..


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

ok i am going to the store now to pick up test kits and ammonia 
should the heater be on?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

setup your tank just like you had it stocked with fish. The cycled water is not going to do anything for you, as it does not contain anything useful for cycling. You need a filter pad, some bio media, or maybe some gravel from another established tank. Read up on the nitrogen cycle, and you will understand how and what you need to do.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

The 30 percent cycled water doesn't mean anything, you can toss it if anything. Just fill up your tank, add your gravel/plants/rocks whatever, plug in your heater, pulg in your filter, throw in a raw shrimp or a some hardy fish and wait for it to cycle.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

ok i tested the water
nitrite is at 0 ppm
ammonia is at 0 ppm
nitrate 5 ppm

no fish in the tank for now
started yesterday, tank is full of gravel/plants/rocks from previus owner
what should be my next step


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Wait fo it ta Cycle, you can add some tiger barbs to cycle or do a fishless


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Talk to you LFS and see if they will sell you some established media or sponges........instant cycle!


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea most fish stores sell bio balls from their set ups.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

From what I understand, bio balls cannot be submerged to work correctly unfortunetaly


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

You can just let them float on the top of the tank.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

aquarium started to stink, tested the water and i got an ammonia spike
are those fumes healthy?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I would not sit there and inhale them to get high but I would say you should be fine. Next will be your nitrite spike!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

db04ph said:


> aquarium started to stink, tested the water and i got an ammonia spike
> are those fumes healthy?


What are you using for an ammonia source


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I think he said he bought ammonia from the store^^
The smell is a normal part of the cycle.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

got a nitrite spike, hopefuly in couple days get some nitrate


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

yesterday

today


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

looks like i am done
took a week
amminia 0
nitrite 0
nitrate 10


----------

